# Generierte ItemColorProvider werden nicht benutzt.



## greeni (17. Sep 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe ein für mein EMF Modell das Edit Package mit den Providern generieren lassen. Unter anderem auch ItemColorProvider mit denen ich die Idee hatte bestimmte Werte farbig darzustellen. 

Leider funktioniert das aber nicht. Ich habe in die *getForeground() * Methoden Breakpoints hinein gesetzt und somit gemerkt, dass die Methode nie aufgerufen wird. Wie kann das sein? Das wird doch alles automatische generiert. Muss ich im Editor noch etwas zusätzlich anpassen?


----------



## greeni (17. Sep 2010)

Habs rausgefunden. 
Mit AdapterFactoryLabelProvider.ColorProvider(adapterFactory, selectionViewer));
funktioniert das ganze. 

Allerdings habe ich gehofft das sich so auch die Farben der Einträge in der PropertyView ändern. Aber Leider ändert sich nur die Frage im Editor... ist irgendwie auch klar... 

Ich muss aber unbedingt die Farbe des Eintrages in der PropertyView änder. Bekomme das aber leider nicht hin. Ich sitze schon die ganze Woche dran. Wie genau muss ich den PropertyVIew überschreiben bzw. meine EMF Apapter oder Provider änder, damit sich der Text in der propertyview ändert? Ich bin schon am Verzweifeln!!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Sep 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass das Standard Property Sheet das überhaupt kann (aber ich kann mich irren).
Sollte ich Recht haben hast du folgende Möglichkeiten:
-Deine eigene IPropertySheetPage implementieren
-Deine eigene TabbedPropertyPage erstelle

Lies dir am besten mal die folgenden Artikel durch:
Take control of your properties
The Eclipse Tabbed Properties View


----------

